# Top action/mind-bending movies



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)

Let's discuss on why some movies suck such as Apocalypse Now and why others don't such as Inception.
Here's my list:
1. Cypher
2. Payback
3. Death Sentence
4. The Zodiac
5. Snatch
6. The thirteenth floor
7. The Oxford murders
8. Lord of war
9. The Matrix
10. Fight Club
11. Once upon a time in the west
12. Stay
13. 11:14
14. The Game
15. Matchstick Men
16. Unleashed
17. Goemon
18. Event Horizon
19. Daybreakers
20. Echelon Conspiracy
21. Peaceful Warrior
22. Sin City
23. 8MM
24. Running Scared
25. 21
26. The Terminator
27. The usual suspects
28. The insider
29. Gothika
31. Murder by numbers
32. Paycheck
33. The Bourne identity
34. Leon the professional
35. Kick Ass
36. A fistful of dollars
37. Seven
39. Unbreakable
40. LA Confidential
41. Gattaca
42. The alphabet killer
43. Knowing
44. Shutter Island
45. The good the bad and the ugly
46. Inception
47. Heat
48. Max Payne
49. Blade
50. Fallen
51. Transporter
52. Crank
53. Dark City
54. District 9
55. Kung Fu Hustle
56. Shoot ‘em up
57. The jacket
58. The fifth element
59. Crouching tiger hidden dragon
60. The fountain
61. Memento
62. Point Break
63. War Inc
64. The assignment
65. Back to the future
66. The prestige
67. Untraceable
68. Cloverfield
69. Once upon a time in America
71. Silent hill
72. Revolver
73. Planet of the apes
74. The cell
75. The number 23
76. Smoking aces
77. 300
78. Inside man
79. Lucky number slevin
80. Déjà vu
81. Perfume the story of a murderer
82. The Manchurian candidate
83. The butterfly effect
84. Alien collection
85. Tron and Tron Legacy
86. Adaptation
87. Ocean’s Eleven
88. Avatar
89. Solaris
90. Equilibrium
91. Catch me if you can
92. Batman begins
93. The island
94. Cocaine cowboys
95. The chronicle of Riddick
96. Spy Game
97. The machinist
98. Gran Torino
99. Ninja Assassin
100. American History X
101. Being John Malkovich
102. The Devil’s Advocate
103. The dark knight
104. Pitch black
105. Hancock
106. Dark City
107. Gladiator
108. Taken
109. IP Man
110. The ten
111. Identity
112. The nines
113. Pandorum
114. Gamer
115. For a few dollars more
116. The fifth patient
117. Casshern
118. American Psycho
119. Predator
120. Thank you for smoking
121. Shinobi: heart under blade
122. The departed
123. Zodiac
124. Enemy of the state
125. Children of Men
126. Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
127. 16 blocks
128. The time machine
129. limiltless
130 Source code


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

A lot of those aren't action or "mind bending" movies.


----------



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)

It's close enough so it's ok.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's a lit of my favorite snack foods.  Discuss why some made the list and others didn't...

1. Matchbox cars
2. chess pieces
3. crackers
4. Aquafina
5. diapers
6. staples
7. wireless mouse
8. crackers
9. sea turtles
10. A League of Their Own
11. glass
12. sporting equipment
13. crackers


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

This isn't bending my mind at all. It's just giving me a headache.


----------



## yusuo (Nov 6, 2012)

Your list is bad, and you should feel bad


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Engert said:


> It's close enough so it's ok.


 
There's a lot that isn't really "mind bending", it just explores complex themes. Like District 9 isn't an action movie and it's not mindbending, it's a sci-fi movie that explores concepts of racism essentially. Cloverfield isn't an action movie or mind bending, it's a disaster film (and ironically a disaster of a film). American Psycho is just a psycho movie, not really action or mind bending at all.

It just seems like a kinda random list of movies that can loosely have "action" or "mindbending" tied to them.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, it's still ok.
So since you mentioned Cloverfield, i think it was semi-disaster. It was kind of original for its time and not a ripoff like the other movies who followed it.
What do you think about Apocalypse Now? My review of that film basically is that if you are 35 or younger you should not watch it. It may have been great in 1979 but it falls short in 2012.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yes, it's still ok.
> So since you mentioned Cloverfield, i think it was semi-disaster. It was kind of original for its time and not a ripoff like the other movies who followed it.
> What do you think about Apocalypse Now? My review of that film basically is that if you are 35 or younger you should not watch it. It may have been great in 1979 but it falls short in 2012.


 
Well Cloverfield is a disaster movie just in a found footage style. I wouldn't say it's terribly original, it just mashed a style of filming with a genre. I mean it'd be as original as filming a comedy in a film noir style. There have been found footage films before it, I mean it got more mainstream popularity in Blair Witch Project but dates back as far as 1980.

I never actually saw Apocalypse Now but I'll be honest and say I don't really like war dramas. I enjoyed Saving Private Ryan but that's about it.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Here's a lit of my favorite snack foods. Discuss why some made the list and others didn't...
> 
> 1. Matchbox cars
> 2. chess pieces
> ...


 
Crackers should have been at the top of this list since it's a type of food that can be used in all weather environments and terrains.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Your list is bad, and you should feel bad


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well Cloverfield is a disaster movie just in a found footage style. I wouldn't say it's terribly original, it just mashed a style of filming with a genre. I mean it'd be as original as filming a comedy in a film noir style. There have been found footage films before it, I mean it got more mainstream popularity in Blair Witch Project but dates back as far as 1980.
> 
> I never actually saw Apocalypse Now but I'll be honest and say I don't really like war dramas. I enjoyed Saving Private Ryan but that's about it.


 
Yeah that was a good movie along the lines of Black Hawk Down but it's interesting how you view District 9. Exploring racism. Although that's true i view the movies in terms of originality not category. Because we can fit pretty much all movies into Racism. Love, War, Alien, Death type of categories.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yeah that was a good movie along the lines of Black Hawk Down but it's interesting how you view District 9. Exploring racism. Although that's true i view the movies in terms of originality not category. Because we can fit pretty much all movies into Racism. Love, War, Alien, Death type of categories.


 
I hate to be so abrasive but that's an incredibly simplistic and honestly horrible way to view movies.

There's not many movies that tackle the issue like District 9. It uses sci-fi as a metaphor to reveal something about racism. The aliens look ugly and the audience is supposed to perceive them as ugly to only highlight how we, at one point, viewed other races. That while in the eyes of the aliens, they find themselves to look good, we find them ugly for no reason other than our own construction of what is deemed "beautiful" and "ugly". The transformation of the main character from human to alien helps show just how stark a contrast there is between the races. One day the protagonist is accepted by society, a perfectly happy and successful man. The next day, he's abused and exiled from society, going so far as to mutilate himself because of the change. The protagonist then feels empathy for the aliens which society has segregated as he experiences their struggle. None of this would be possible reasonably without the use of a sci-fi metaphor.

To say it's an average film or something along those lines because it fits into a few categories is just an absolutely awful way to judge film and honestly takes your views as an analyst of film into question.

Also how the fuck can you put Max Payne and Blade above District 9. They're both incredibly generic action flicks. Even by your view of judging films on originality they're terrible. They're flat, plain action movies.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Now i understand why you see it that way. Because when the main character turned alien i did not view him as ugly. As a matter of fact i did not view the aliens as ugly at all. His transformation was actually cool. That's how i saw it.
Also the order of things in my list does not mean anything. It's to get people discussing my 'flaws' into my ranking. 
Honestly i did not see a topic here that 'reviews' movies that all the members have seen. So i opened this one.
Max Payne and Blade were again cool action flicks for their time.
Here's one movie i saw recently that sucks balls. Act of valor. Not a movie not a documentary, not too sure what to call it. Bad guys always carry aks "good guys" always win. This is what i would expect from a chuck norris movie but not a movie that it tries to take itself too seriously.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> Now i understand why you see it that way. Because when the main character turned alien i did not view him as ugly. As a matter of fact i did not view the aliens as ugly at all. His transformation was actually cool. That's how i saw it.
> Also the order of things in my list does not mean anything. It's to get people discussing my 'flaws' into my ranking.
> Honestly i did not see a topic here that 'reviews' movies that all the members have seen. So i opened this one.
> Max Payne and Blade were again cool action flicks for their time.
> Here's one movie i saw recently that sucks balls. Act of valor. Not a movie not a documentary, not too sure what to call it. Bad guys always carry aks "good guys" always win. This is what i would expect from a chuck norris movie but not a movie that it tries to take itself too seriously.


 
By "ugly" I mean "would you bang it?" By and large people would say no on the aliens of District 9 because they were designed that way. Contrast that to Avatar where the aliens are designed to be aesthetically pleasing. Pixar eyes, friendly features, foreign but not too distant.

I'm just kinda flabbergasted that "cool action flicks" would win out over a masterfully crafted film like District 9. They're not even good action flicks honestly, there's nothing really notable about them.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow... Goemon. Didn't think that movie fit there (even that high in that list of yours) even though I liked it.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Wow... Goemon. Didn't think that movie fit there (even that high in that list of yours) even though I liked it.


So what other movies have you seen lately? How about looper? That was an OK movie. Too long. Too much dialouge and not much action.



Guild McCommunist said:


> By "ugly" I mean "would you bang it?"


 
lol. You could simply say that we have a different taste in movies instead of justifying.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> So what other movies have you seen lately? How about looper? That was an OK movie. Too long. Too much dialouge and not much action.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. You could simply say that we have a different taste in movies instead of justifying.


 
Hmm since I haven't really followed movies lately. I've recently watched the Big Lebowski and the Candidate which I wasn't pleased with. I will watch Looper later this week as well as Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> So what other movies have you seen lately? How about looper? That was an OK movie. Too long. Too much dialouge and not much action.


 
Looper was hardly a straight up action flick as much as it was a sci-fi movie. It was more a drama than an action flick and I thought it was really good. It explored time travel really well but it made sure to not make it really a monger for loopholes (no pun intended) and it offered some really interesting concepts. Really solid movie.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> 46. Inception


 
Yeah bu the science stuff behind is what I found confusing


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Looper had a great begining and a great end. The middle was a little boring. Too much dialouge.



Gahars said:


> Yeah bu the science stuff behind is what I found confusing


 
What exactly?


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone seen "The sound of noise". Pretty cool movie.
Different.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> What exactly?


 
It's an inside joke about a mutual and former friend of Gahars and mine.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

Aha. Ok. 

Hey, have you seen the recent Mel Gibson movie called "Get the Gringo". Pretty awesome. Along the lines of "Payback"


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

How about God Bless America? Very entertaining movie for all those who are Tarantino fans.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought the Silent Hill movies sucked ass?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought the Silent Hill movies sucked ass?


 
They do. I hear people go "Well it's cool to see the monsters in a movie" but you might as well just see the monsters in the fucking video games.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 7, 2012)

dont get it , did you cut n paste some imdb list .. thats one random genre mix u have there . Really enjoyed looper  , was kinda gutted to read the story was meant to finish thereby not allowing pointless sequels . Although the basic concept is open to continuation with other characters the main story is over. Like the thought of it progressing though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

In the mind-bending category, I'd like to make mention of Primer
And since you've made mention of Tarantino flicks, I also like to toss Machete out there.

And then this is completely unrelated...but damn cool.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 8, 2012)

130 films and no Bond wtf. Skyfall is class.


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes Primer was a good movie but too low-budget and it had that high-school feel. Generally a good movie.
Bond? Oh c'mon! It's the same old story with different actors.

You don't get any more mind-bending then Memento, Inception, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind or Being John Malkovich. Those are some of the highlights of mind-bending.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 8, 2012)

i wasnt inferring bond bends yer mind , but it fits in that random as fuck list the op posted .




typo!


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> i wasnt inferring bond bends yer mind , but it fits in that random as fuck list the op posted .


 
That list is not random. The ranking is random. It also says action or mind bending. Bond would fit in action. But it's boring action so it didn't make the list.
But i can throw it in there since Bond is probably a movie that is dear to you.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 8, 2012)

not dear to me at all , aside from its britishness , its just by far better than more than a handful of those movies in the list and deserves a place . a blind man on a galloping horse can see that.


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah ok. Different taste.
Can you list some of your favorite movies pwsincd?


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 8, 2012)

debbie does dallas

From a kid starwars (first 3) , love war movies , anything that tells a story. 

The msyery around the first matrix was cool , the others although telling the story lost their appeal.

Espionage , anything that has a goverment cover up feel , im not majorly fussy , equally i can watch some mindless shite steven segal movie , or a chick flick  with the mrs . Tbh most the films we watch together are scary haunting films , but they are getting to samey these days . Really enjoyed looper the other night , prometheous was good better 2nd time round .  Would really love to see some really well made film of the back of a video game , maybe Halo with a proper gritty back story , not just all out kill the covenant . Basically m8 ill watch anything depends on the mood , but ill say the acting has to make it beleivable and not the cgi.


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

From your description it seems that we have similar taste. Not 100% but similar. Taste changes with time of course.
Good thing you mentioned Prometheus. It was the classic movie-mistakes-repeated-100-times. If you are on a different planet and you got a mamba looking creature looking at you, what do you do? Do you touch it? Do you make out with it? Or are you cautious and load your gun? I do the last one.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 8, 2012)

id make out with it  , its gonna kick yer ass anyways . love not war my friend.


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> id make out with it , its gonna kick yer ass anyways . love not war my friend.


 Ok, i guess this is where we're different.
Have you seen the Avengers? I'd say that's a good popcorn movie that it guaranteed to never leave you disappointed.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah i have , i like the ironman films more . World War Z sounds interesting , the guy that wrote toystory3 and the new hunger games is the new writer for starwars 7  , not a tragedy i guess.


----------



## Engert (Nov 9, 2012)

Whoa, i almost forgot Vanilla Sky. I should have put it in that list. That's an awesome mind-bending movie. 

Ignoring the fact that Tom Cruise is in that movie (who sucks balls) that movie really gets you thinking of possibilities. 

Say for example i transfer my conscience into a computer and then one day I find out that I’m not alive but only my thoughts are alive. What happens? Depression I’d think. 

And the fucked up part is that if you want to kill yourself, you can’t because you’re just in a computer. WTF.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 9, 2012)

cant abide the man , mission impossible was ruined by him


----------



## Engert (Nov 9, 2012)

Goon.
Dedicated to all Canadians.
Great action/funny movie that doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Engert (Nov 9, 2012)

Also Middle Men. Great movie based on a true story on how a man revolutionized internet porn.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> cant abide the man , mission impossible was ruined by him


Mission Impossible wasn't ruined by anyone.  But it is still recovering from John Woo...


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen Cloud Atlas? I haven't. I hear it's two hours and a half long.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Has anyone seen Cloud Atlas? I haven't. I hear it's two hours and a half long.


172 minutes


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> 172 minutes


 
Almost three hours?

That's long but I've seen Lord of the Rings so it's "average length" in comparison.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

I honestly cannot watch anything made by The Wachowskis anymore. Especially since they fucked over the Matrix trilogy with those last two abominations.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I honestly cannot watch anything made by The Wachowskis anymore. Especially since they fucked over the Matrix trilogy with those last two abominations.


 
That was the one thing which has stopped me from watching this movie.
So if anyone has seen it, can you please give me the plot in a nutshell? I don't mind spoilers.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> That was the one thing which has stopped me from watching this movie.
> So if anyone has seen it, can you please give me the plot in a nutshell? I don't mind spoilers.


 
Or you could read the novel.

I haven't read it myself (nor do I plan to.) but reviews have said it's alright. Better than wasting $12.50 on a potentially sub-par movie.


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 19, 2012)

pretty good list although i disagree with you on Apocalypse Now. I found it much more enjoyable than inception.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> pretty good list although i disagree with you on Apocalypse Now. I found it much more enjoyable than inception.


 
So you were born before 1979 then?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> So you were born before 1979 then?


so you were born after 1998 then...?


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> so you were born after 1998 then...?


 
No no, i was born after 1979.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> No no, i was born after 1979.


oh, i just assumed 1998 because only a child would project a correlation between what year a person was born and their taste in movies


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> So you were born before 1979 then?


No and I don't see what that has to do with my enjoyment of the film.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> oh, i just assumed 1998 because only a child would project a correlation between what year a person was born and their taste in movies


 
Really? So you think age has nothing to do with preference?
Interesting.
During my college years they made me watch Casablanca. You know the 1950 (or whatever) black and white movie.
I almost killed myself but did not pull the trigger at the last minute since i heard that there were nude pictures of Paris Hilton online.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Really? So you think age has nothing to do with preference?
> Interesting.
> During my college years they made me watch Casablanca. You know the 1950 (or whatever) black and white movie.
> I almost killed myself but did not pull the trigger at the last minute since i heard that there were nude pictures of Paris Hilton online.


Age only plays a part in preference when you're dealing with impatient children lacking in an attention span.  Casablanca is a fantastic movie.  If 1979 is your cut-off...you have my pity.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Really? So you think age has nothing to do with preference?
> Interesting.
> During my college years they made me watch Casablanca. You know the 1950 (or whatever) black and white movie.
> I almost killed myself but did not pull the trigger at the last minute since i heard that there were nude pictures of Paris Hilton online.


 
Some movies don't age well, some do.

There's a lot of movies I enjoy that are older than me or even my parents.

Also to compare a 1942 movie to a 1979 movie is a really big difference. I'd easily say most movies from 1979 are much more watchable than movies from 1942, especially to a general audience.

Star Wars came out in 1977, Jaws came out in 1975, The Godfather came out in 1972, Raiders of the Lost Ark came out in 1981. All movies that are excellent and have aged remarkably well.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Age only plays a part in preference when you're dealing with impatient children lacking in an attention span. Casablanca is a fantastic movie. If 1979 is your cut-off...you have my pity.


 
Actually my cutoff is 1990 but i do make exceptions for Chuck Norris movies or other Delta Force type of films.
Great stuff. One guy goes into another country, kills everyone, saves his friends and comes back for dinner.

Now, regarding Apocalypse Now. It's a boring movie from the begining because you know the plot.
Second, it's completely out of touch with this decade's issues or in-the-now. So that's why it was very popular during the Vietnam era for the 20-something year olds. Because it was current then.
A movie like Inception is timeless. Because it deals with dreams.
And the third problem is that it's almost comical watching it from today's perspective.
At the end the whole reason for locking up Michael Sheen was because the General showed him that government lied. See, that notion might have been shocking in 1979 but today what's shocking is Government telling the truth.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

I do have to say, having a "cut off" is just really dumb. Some movies age well, others don't.

Also I'd think you'd make exceptions for Star Wars, Jaws, Indiana Jones, The Godfather, and a whole other selection of fine movies.

I watch movies because they're good, not because of their date. I'm admittedly a modern film guy but some of my favorite movies are older than me or even my parents.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I'd think you'd make exceptions for Star Wars, Jaws, Indiana Jones, The Godfather, and a whole other selection of fine movies.


 
Yes all of those are great movies and it's because they deal with issues that are kind of "timeless".
Star Wars = some year in the future. Meaning the story matters not the time or relevant issues (and the breakthrough visual effects for the time)
Jaws = original and timeless movie. It deals with sharks and sharks are still relevant today.
Indiana Jones = Great story and action still relevant today.
Godfather = deals with people and organizations. Still relevant today.

But when a movie is made to emphasize the current issues of the decade, it may do well in inital release or in that decade but it will lose its meaning after 20 years or so.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> But when a movie is made to emphasize the current issues of the decade, it may do well in inital release or in that decade but it will lose wits meaning after 20 years or so.


 
Is Saving Private Ryan an irrelevant movie because it's set during WWII? That doesn't even deal with issues of the decade, what a shit movie!

EDIT: And the horrors of war is relevant to any era.


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 19, 2012)

i recommend you watch the documentary on apocalypse now called 'heart of darkness'. there's a lot more to the plot of apocalypse now than you think. Do you like war movies in general?


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Is Saving Private Ryan an irrelevant movie because it's set during WWII? That doesn't even deal with issues of the decade, what a shit movie!


 
That's a different movie. And i think you know the difference.
It deals more with action and with people. You know, how soldiers have each other's back. Kind of like Black Hawk Down. It's war it's gritty it's personal and that's what makes it a great movie.
But Apocalypse now, tries to throw conspiracy theories in your face and in the end is just ridiculous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> That's a different movie. And i think you know the difference.
> It deals more with action and with people. You know, how soldiers have each other's back. Kind of like Black Hawk Down. It's war it's gritty it's personal and that's what makes it a great movie.
> But Apocalypse now, tries to throw conspiracy theories in your face and in the end is just ridiculous.


 
I admittedly have never seen Apocalypse Now but I'm guessing it's not as topical as you think. It's not a documentary, it's a story, and stories should be analyzed for what they are, not their era.

Plus Vietnam is an important thing to learn about and experience. I think a movie about it shouldn't be considered "dated" just because the topic concerns Vietnam. It's something everyone should learn about.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> i recommend you watch the documentary on apocalypse now called 'heart of darkness'. there's a lot more to the plot of apocalypse now than you think.


 
You know what? I will. I will see if i can find it somewhere. But a movie should be made for people who are not fans of a specific genre. It should give you an entertaining and gluing and guessing type of emotion not a generic action movie with a failed plot.
If there is more in Heart of Darkness and the director failed to get that in the movie than the director really sucks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> the director really sucks.


 
...You do realize the director is Francis Ford Coppola?



Engert said:


> But a movie should be made for people who are not fans of a specific genre.


 
Lol this is the absolute wrongest thing I have read pertaining to film on this website.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I admittedly have never seen Apocalypse Now but I'm guessing it's not as topical as you think. It's not a documentary, it's a story, and stories should be analyzed for what they are, not their era.
> 
> Plus Vietnam is an important thing to learn about and experience. I think a movie about it shouldn't be considered "dated" just because the topic concerns Vietnam. It's something everyone should learn about.


 
It's the way that it was one. I don't believe that we should not learn about important events in our past. There's many ways to learn about them. The last option should be a movie.  
But if you make a movie, then make a movie. If you make a documentary then make a documentary.
And if you make a movie make something original not something that's overdone before.
Apocalypse now, could have been a great action movie if they focused more on the stories of the people then on some cult that the general build. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...You do realize the director is Francis Ford Coppola?


 
Yes. And that's the reason i don't like this film. Because people say "Oh that's Francis Ford Coppola" movie must be great.
You know, no this movie really sucked and he went overbudged among other things for action scenes that didn't even look cool.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yes. And that's the reason i don't like this film. Because people say "Oh that's Francis Ford Coppola" movie must be great.
> You know, no this movie really sucked and he went overbudged among other things for action scenes that didn't even look cool.


 
Probably because Francis Ford Coppola made one of the greatest movies ever made (and to many, the greatest film ever made).

Also hating a movie because of a prestigious director is beyond hipster.



Engert said:


> Apocalypse now, could have been a great action movie if they focused more on the stories of the people then on some cult that the general build. That's just ridiculous.


 
I'm assuming you have no idea what Heart of Darkness is and this is by far the funniest thing I have read all day.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably because Francis Ford Coppola made one of the greatest movies ever made (and to many, the greatest film ever made).
> 
> Also hating a movie because of a prestigious director is beyond hipster.


 
Instead of being a follower try to use your common sense and think objectively why this movie would be considered great in 2012.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Instead of being a follower try to use your common sense and think objectively why this movie would be considered great in 2012.


 
I do. Because it's well filmed and has a well developed story and characters.

I don't instantly love movies because of directors but to say you hate the movie because a famous director behind it completely discredits any opinion you have as a film buff.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Actually my cutoff is 1990 but i do make exceptions for Chuck Norris movies or other Delta Force type of films.
> Great stuff. One guy goes into another country, kills everyone, saves his friends and comes back for dinner.
> 
> Now, regarding Apocalypse Now. It's a boring movie from the begining because you know the plot. *The same can be said of any adaptation; that doesn't make the adaptation bad.*
> ...


 






I mean... seriously?

Also, read a book.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

I like Coppola but this movie really sucked and that's being realistic not playing down the negativity.
Among other things:
1. Instead of focusing on war attrocities (to be relavant with the times 1979) don't go overcomplicated and plain dumb by creating cults.
2. If you throw a government twist don't make the dialogue so god-damn boring.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably because Francis Ford Coppola made one of the greatest movies ever made (and to many, the greatest film ever made).


 
Which one? The Godfather?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Citizen Kane
Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
Cool Hand Luke
A Streetcar Named Desire
Casablanca
It's a Wonderful Life
Psycho
Vertigo
Rear Window
The Sting
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
The Graduate
Marathon Man
Serpico
Rebel Without a Cause
The Magnificent Seven
On the Waterfront
Bullitt
The Great Escape
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
For a Few Dollars More
Fistful of Dollars
High Plains Drifter
Pale Rider
North by Northwest
Charade
Raging Bull
Taxi Driver
2001: A Space Odyssey
Lawrence of Arabia.......

Jesus Christ...so many great movies you're too ignorant to enjoy...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> 1. Instead of focusing on war attrocities (to be relavant with the times 1979) don't go overcomplicated and plain dumb by creating cults.
> 2. If you throw a government twist don't make the dialogue so god-damn boring.


 
Since you clearly don't understand the relevance of Heart of Darkness and the themes it entails I'm just going to say that, factually, you are wrong.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Since you clearly don't understand the relevance of Heart of Darkness and the themes it entails I'm just going to say that, factually, you are wrong.


 
Can you explain that to me in a nutshell?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Can you explain that to me in a nutshell?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Darkness#Motifs

That'll suffice.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Which one? The Godfather?


 
I was actually referring to his Robin Williams masterpiece Jack.

(not really it was godfather)


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Can you explain that to me in a nutshell?


 
Since you could clearly use the reading...


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Darkness#Motifs
> 
> That'll suffice.


 
Now here's my next question.
Why do i have to do all this homework when watching a movie?
I mean i know about Vietnam, but why do i have to know about all this other stuff before watching the movie so it can then be called great by "critics" at the Harvard Law School.
You see the problem here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Now here's my next question.
> Why do i have to do all this homework when watching a movie?
> I mean i know about Vietnam, but why do i have to know about all this other stuff before watching the movie so it can then be called great by "critics" at the Harvard Law School.
> You see the problem here?


 
You shouldn't, the movie explores these themes, you obviously were just too oblivious to realize them and instead said it was a "bad action movie" when it's clearly not.

EDIT: Also why would Harvard Law critics be criticizing movies?


----------



## Latiken (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol, I'm such a loser

Haven't seen any of those movies


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

It makes it a bad movie if i make a movie about something which related to another book or theme or movie or documentary that i made or someone else made.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> It makes it a bad movie if i make a movie about something which related to another book or theme or movie or documentary that i made or someone else made.


 
Let me rephrase that. If i make the second part of the movie basically.
So the first part, people will have to hunt down what the hell i'm trying to say in my second movie. And they'll have to go find my references. That's not a great movie.

Godfather is a great movie. Because i don't have to understand what X, Y, or Z means before watching a movie.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> It makes it a bad movie if i make a movie about something which related to another book or theme or movie or documentary that i made or someone else made.


 
This isn't even English anymore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> It makes it a bad movie if i make a movie about something which related to another book or theme or movie or documentary that i made or someone else made.


 
If we criticized every piece of film for taking themes from other works then every movie would be considered bad.

this thread is just so full of hilarity. You're digging a hole so rapidly and deep that you must have commandeered a steam shovel.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

I know i know. Maybe you'll see the failure of that movie in another decade or so. But by then it would be too late because the Mayans would have taken over the Internets.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> I know i know. Maybe you'll see the failure of that movie in another decade or so. But by then it would be too late because the Mayans would have taken over the Internets.


 
I've seen enough failure in this thread for one lifetime.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> This isn't even English anymore.


 
It's alright, Gahars. This is making great material for @ShitGBATempSays.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It's alright, Gahars. This is making great material for @ShitGBATempSays.


 
Indeed, the poor beast has been starved for days. Surprising considering the Wii U release was bound for some quality material.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If we criticized every piece of film for taking themes from other works then every movie would be considered bad.
> 
> this thread is just so full of hilarity. You're digging a hole so rapidly and deep that you must have commandeered a steam shovel.


 
Exactly.

Looper and Chronicle borrowed themes from Akira and they're quite solid films. Some might even say their superior then the movie they take inspiration from.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> This isn't even English anymore.


bradzx is rolling in his grave...


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

So, what should we discuss next since we hit rock bottom?

How about Mass Effect ending?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> So, what should we discuss next since we hit rock bottom?
> 
> How about Mass Effect ending?


 
How about the ending to Spec Ops: The Line?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

How about the ending to Justin Bieber's "Never Say Never"?


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How about the ending to Spec Ops: The Line?


 
Haven't played that. Is the ending as nearly disappointing
  as Mass Effect?

I do see the reference of Heart of Darkness there and the word "critics" from the Harvard Law School.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Haven't played that. Is the ending as nearly disappointing
> as Mass Effect?
> 
> I do see the reference of Heart of Darkness there and the word "critics" from the Harvard Law School.


 
You do realize Harvard Law School alumni go there for law, not to watch movies?


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

I am just making a reference for people out of touch with elitist attitudes who call themselves critics. Nothing embodies that more than Yale or Harvard. 

What do you think about Metroid M?

The "critics" did not review that very well but i think it's awesome because it goes back to basics but with Wii hardware. I thought it was a well made game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> I am just making a reference for people out of touch with elitist attitudes who call themselves critics. Nothing embodies that more than Yale or Harvard.
> 
> What do you think about Metroid M?
> 
> The "critics" did not review that very well but i think it's awesome because it goes back to basics but with Wii hardware. I thought it was a well made game.


 


That's all I can think of.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL.
You like these guys too?
Are we The Boss now?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> LOL.
> You like these guys too?
> Are we The Boss now?


 
Actually the only reason I'm staying in this thread is that my Twitter feed has been a bit scarce of material recently and this is practically like monopolizing middle eastern oil.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> I am just making a reference for people out of touch with elitist attitudes who call themselves critics.


 
No irony here...


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> No irony here...


None.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

So there's another movie about Osama bin Laden coming up.
If i see any unrealistic bullshit in that movie or a cut-to-black without meaning i am going to be very angry.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh Lawd

Engert is the new Valwin.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh Lawd
> 
> Engert is the new Valwin.


 
I never thought I'd say this, but...

That would be an insult to Valwin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> So there's another movie about Osama bin Laden coming up.
> If i see any unrealistic bullshit in that movie or a cut-to-black without meaning i am going to be very angry.


 
I think if they cut out the whole boring bin Laden behind-the-scenes intel bullshit it would make a good action movie.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh Lawd
> 
> Engert is the new Valwin.


 
I'm pretty sure Engert is Valwin's second account...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I'm pretty sure Engert is Valwin's second account...


 
Can't be. The grammar is too good.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know who this Valwin guy is but it's ok if we disagree sometimes.
Actually Valwin is that "haters gonna hate" guy isn't he? lol.

No, moderators here can vet that i'm on a different IP but you can believe whatever you want. That's how inception ends. (but not really)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> I don't know who this Valwin guy is but it's ok if we disagree sometimes.
> Actually Valwin is that "haters gonna hate" guy isn't he? lol.
> 
> No, moderators here can vet that i'm on a different IP but you can believe whatever you want. That's how inception ends. (but not really)


 
Wait... Wat?


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Inception (the movie) ends with the premise that the main actor either is in a dream state and he picked his fantasy reality or that it's really reality. And for that movie you don't need to know X, Y and Z before you watch it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> Inception (the movie) ends with the premise that the main actor either is in a dream state and he picked his fantasy reality or that it's really reality. And for that movie you don't need to know X, Y and Z before you watch it.


 
Doesn't that just "cut-to-black without any meaning" and a pointless cliffhanger?

I enjoyed the movie but it's far from a "timeless classic". A "timeless classic" is something you see that impacts you, something you'll tell your kids. Star Wars is a timeless classic. Inception was a good popcorn movie but still just a popcorn movie.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Engert said:


> And for that movie you don't need to know X, Y and Z before you watch it.


 
still have no idea why you're going on about this...  Inception isn't a sequel.

and

wtf spoiler dude


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Doesn't that just "cut-to-black without any meaning" and a pointless cliffhanger?
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but it's far from a "timeless classic". A "timeless classic" is something you see that impacts you, something you'll tell your kids. Star Wars is a timeless classic. Inception was a good popcorn movie but still just a popcorn movie.


 
Well this one had a meaning and it build up to the last moment. It's not a fuck you in the end. It makes sense. It makes both sides happy. They can either argue that it's real or it's not. But if you watch closely it's really reality because he planted inception first to his wife and when she woke up in the real world she had the idea that she was still dreaming.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Also you don't need to know shit about Heart of Darkness or anything before watching Apocalypse Now. If you actually understand film you see the motifs and themes it's laying.

You seriously get a boner for Inception. Like it was good but it wasn't Nolan's best work. I think Dark Knight Rises wins that currently.

I think we should talk about Arrested Development.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't seen that but i'll put it on my queue.
I'm actually done "working" today. Maybe we can chat tomorrow.
Yes i do get a boner about Inception. I find it fascinating. Original.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think we should talk about Arrested Development.


 
Is the film still happening? And what about the show supposedly returning?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is the film still happening? And what about the show supposedly returning?


it's returning on Netflix.  film is in limbo at the moment.  I'm sure they're waiting to see how well it's received on netflix.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is the film still happening? And what about the show supposedly returning?


 
Both are happening. It's in production currently, slated for sometime early next year I think.

EDIT: I stand corrected.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> In the mind-bending category, I'd like to make mention of Primer
> And since you've made mention of Tarantino flicks, I also like to toss Machete out there.
> 
> And then this is completely unrelated...but damn cool.



The music-mashup on that video is awesome!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> it's returning on Netflix. *film is in limbo at the moment*. I'm sure they're waiting to see how well it's received on netflix.


Can't tell if Inception reference...


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Matrix.
Stay with the timeless classics.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Citizen Kane
> Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
> Cool Hand Luke
> A Streetcar Named Desire
> ...


 

Citizen Kane
1941? Are you fucking kidding me? Why stop there? Why not black and white movies without sound such as Charlie Chaplin. 

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
1955. No comment.

Cool Hand Luke
The only thing cool about this movie is that my grandfather looked cool in his younger days.

A Streetcar Named Desire
1951.

Casablanca
Wtf.

It's a Wonderful Life
Old.

Psycho
OK I guess.

Vertigo
Too old

Rear Window
Hitchcock fan I see, but take a look at the bottom right of your screen. There’s a calendar there. It says 2012. 

The Sting
OMG.

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Not made by Italians. It sucks.

The Graduate
Boring and old.

Marathon Man
Ok. 

Serpico
Good.

Rebel Without a Cause
Yes this totally relates to today.

The Magnificent Seven
Not made by Italians. It sucks. 

On the Waterfront
Hot topic of the day: Union violence. 

Bullitt
I don’t know I guess yes if forced and tied to a chair. 

The Great Escape
Same as above.

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Awesome movie. Five stars. Sergio Leone is awesome and so is Ennio Morricone. 

For a Few Dollars More
Awesome.

Fistful of Dollars
Awesome

High Plains Drifter
Meh.

Pale Rider
Meh.

North by Northwest
Oh gawd, not Hitchcock again.

Charade
Uhh no thanks. 

Raging Bull
Good.

Taxi Driver
Great.

2001: A Space Odyssey
Great

Lawrence of Arabia.......
Just shoot me. 


The conclusion is more on the form of a question. How old are you and what’s the secret to your century-long longevity?


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 20, 2012)

so much hypocrisy i don't even....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Despite what you think of Citizen Kane, it established a lot of what modern film is today and any self respecting film fan can at least acknowledge it for its accomplishments.

It's like the Beatles. Not everyone has to like the Beatles but everyone should recognize them for their achievements.

Also I love how you'll write off moves like Citizen Kane or Lawrence of Arabia as "old" or "too artsy" but consider 2001 a great movie. That movie is the acme of boring artsy. Most people who watch it nowadays will find it quite dull. I'd find it quite dull. But I recognize it for its achievements.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Agreed.
So now we go back to page 1. Taste.
I'd watch 2001 again. I kind of enjoy it. And i'd definately watch Leone movies anytime of the day or night.


...and now i'm done. One more day of work then it's off to killing a nation and giving them Turkey.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

We get it, you like the Dollars trilogy.

That's kinda like asking a metal fan if they like Metallica. No shit.


----------



## Arras (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> ...


Offtopic, but could you please stop using that blue color? It's impossible to read for people using the dark version of the forum. (try it yourself, click Tempstyle at the bottom of the page to change it)


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Arras said:


> Offtopic, but could you please stop using that blue color? It's impossible to read for people using the dark version of the forum. (try it yourself, click Tempstyle at the bottom of the page to change it)


 
Sorry about that.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> The conclusion is more on the form of a question. How old are you and what’s the secret to your century-long longevity?


 
A quarter-century. Hardly old by any stretch of the imagination.

I'm still not convinced you're over the age of 13.
I'm also curious as to how one can have such fervent opinions on things they know nothing about.  We may as well be talking about politics...


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I'm still not convinced you're over the age of 13.


 
I'm actually 12 but don't tell my dad because if he comes into my room and sees me on the Internets he's going to kick the shit out of me.

Has anyone seen Argo? I heard it was intense whithout a shot being fired. I just find the whole Iran thing overdone in movies but i heard this one is good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> I just find the whole Iran thing overdone in movies but i heard this one is good.


 
Because a lot of movies are about the Iranian Hostage Crisis?


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because a lot of movies are about the Iranian Hostage Crisis?


 
Not that specific event but it's kind of overdone. But i heard (from people who saw it) that Afflec gave a great performance and the whole cast kept the movie in suspense to keep you in the edge of your seat.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> Has anyone seen Argo?


 
I refuse to watch anything Ben Affleck is in.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> Not that specific event but it's kind of overdone. But i heard (from people who saw it) that Afflec gave a great performance and the whole cast kept the movie in suspense to keep you in the edge of your seat.


 
I'd like you to name at least five movies set in Iran. Even then, it's more about the suspense and drama of the movie, not the event.

But I heard the movie was great, I was tempted to see it but I saw Looper instead. I'll probably see it after it hits DVD.



Old8oy said:


> I refuse to watch anything Ben Affleck is in.


 
He had his embarrassing early patch but nowadays he's a well respected actor and director. Apparently The Town was very good and it definitely feel like he's matured a lot.


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I refuse to watch anything Ben Affleck is in.


If you don't watch everything than you're not a movie "critic" like me with a Twitter account.


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> but I saw Looper instead.


 
I liked the ending of Looper. You don't see that often on the main character.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> I liked the ending of Looper. You don't see that often on the main character.


 
Probably what I liked about Looper best was the environment. Like if they had a larger budget (the movie was made for a rather small $30 million surprisingly) it would definitely reach up to Blade Runner and such in terms of setting. Like it presented a very realistic future. Like you see all the cars we drive nowadays but they're the "clunkers" in the future. Also how they have all their little phones and just how the future looked. I mean there was some silly things (like the hoverbikes and TK) but otherwise it's a universe I'd love to see expanded.

But definitely one of the underrated films of the year, even in one of the best years in cinema.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I find the lack of Man on Fire in this discussion disturbing. Denzel, shaky-cam, explosions, superfluous Christopher Walken scene?! Also how the hell did TC list 130 movies without putting Mission Impossible, City of God, or Pulp Fiction on there at least once?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> I find the lack of Man on Fire in this discussion disturbing. Denzel, shaky-cam, explosions, superfluous Christopher Walken scene?! Also how the hell did TC list 130 movies without putting Mission Impossible, City of God, or Pulp Fiction on there at least once?


 
That movie had the worst cinematography I have seen in a movie period.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That movie had the worst cinematography I have seen in a movie period.


 
You mean the best. Paul Cameron is a national treasure. In fact, add Collateral to my amazing list of Top Action/mind-bending movies.


----------



## Engert (Nov 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> I find the lack of Man on Fire in this discussion disturbing. Denzel, shaky-cam, explosions, superfluous Christopher Walken scene?! Also how the hell did TC list 130 movies without putting Mission Impossible, City of God, or Pulp Fiction on there at least once?


 
You're right. But let's keep adding. All that you mentioned are great movies. Mission Impossible, only the first one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> You're right. But let's keep adding. All that you mentioned are great movies. Mission Impossible, only the first one.


 
Third one is good and I heard Ghost Protocol was good.

Second one was just too fucking weird. John Woo and a Metallica soundtrack? What?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> He had his embarrassing early patch but nowadays he's a well respected actor and director. Apparently The Town was very good and it definitely feel like he's matured a lot.


 
Yeah, I was just trying to goad Engert into telling me that I'm missing out by ignoring films that fail to meet bullshit criteria. He nearly did it too...

Saw The Town and Gone Baby Gone in the theater. Great movies. Didn't get a chance to see Argo but I'll be renting it for sure.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Third one is good and I heard Ghost Protocol was good.


Ghost Protocol was good.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Engert said:


> You're right. But let's keep adding. All that you mentioned are great movies. Mission Impossible, only the first one.


 
OK, now we're on the same page.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 21, 2012)

Ghost Protocol is the only good Mission Impossible movie. Why?

*Brad Bird. *


----------



## Engert (Nov 27, 2012)

The Adjustment Bureau.
Good movie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2012)

Engert said:


> The Adjustment Bureau.
> Good movie.


 
Sounded like a bad take on The Truman Show.


----------



## Engert (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought it was a much better movie compared to the city of angels.
If anyone were to do movies of this genere i think Adjustment Bureau wins.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2012)

Engert said:


> I thought it was a much better movie compared to the city of angels.
> If anyone were to do movies of this genere i think Adjustment Bureau wins.


 
What genre would that be?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 28, 2012)

Engert said:


> The Adjustment Bureau.
> Good movie.


 
LOL Nope.


----------



## Engert (Nov 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What genre would that be?


The Angels/Thriler/Mind-Bending genere.
It was a fresh take on the whole Angels category.


----------



## Engert (Nov 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL Nope.


You know, so far you've never said what movies do you exactly like.
Give us a list.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

Engert said:


> The Angels/Thriler/Mind-Bending genere.
> It was a fresh take on the whole Angels category.


 
Those aren't genres (except for thriller). They're just random things in a movie.

I think you need a list of what genres actually exist and which ones you're just making up.


----------



## Engert (Nov 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Those aren't genres (except for thriller). They're just random things in a movie.
> 
> I think you need a list of what genres actually exist and which ones you're just making up.


 
I got a better idea. We should sue Netflix because they list those as generes in my profile preferences.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

Engert said:


> I got a better idea. We should sue Netflix because they list those as generes in my profile preferences.


 
Netflix also doesn't know what genres are.

"Angels" isn't a genre. That's like saying The Godfather is in the "People who wear suits" genre.


----------



## Engert (Nov 29, 2012)

I have to run for today but yeah, let's define what a genre is. I'm open-minded.
If Netflix is wrong, i'll admit they're wrong.

This is the definition i got:



> *Genre* (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First of all let's agree that we're on the same page with the definition and we'll go from there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

For film, there are set genres. Genres are determined by themes in a film. "Angels" aren't a theme. Angels are objects present in a movie. By that definition, Angels in the Outfield and Dogma are the same genre because they both feature angels. That's completely wrong.

Thriller, action, drama, comedy, horror, suspense, documentary, those are genres. Angels isn't a genre.

This isn't really an opinion thing, it's clear and cut. It's a fact.

God this thread is just an endless gold mine.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> God this thread is just an endless gold mine.


 
I told you. Engert has got the midas touch.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For film, there are set genres. Genres are determined by themes in a film. "Angels" aren't a theme. Angels are objects present in a movie. By that definition, Angels in the Outfield and Dogma are the same genre because they both feature angels. That's completely wrong.
> Thriller, action, drama, comedy, horror, suspense, documentary, those are genres. Angels isn't a genre.
> This isn't really an opinion thing, it's clear and cut. It's a fact.
> God this thread is just an endless gold mine.


lol. You almost sound like a critic McGuild. And sometimes critics masturbate each-other’s dicks. But hey that's none of my business. Whatever makes you happy. 


> Recently, film theorist Robert Stam challenged whether genres really exist, or whether they are merely made up by critics. Stam has questioned whether "genres [are] really 'out there' in the world or are they really the construction of analysts?". As well, he has asked whether there is a "... finite taxonomy of genres or are they in principle infinite?" and whether genres are "...timeless essences ephemeral, time-bound entities? Are genres culture-bound or trans-cultural?". Stam has also asked whether genre analysis should aim at being descriptive or prescriptive. While some genres are based on story content (the war film), other are borrowed from literature (comedy, melodrama) or from other media (the musical). Some are performer-based (the Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers films) or budget-based (blockbusters), while others are based on artistic status (the art film), racial identity (Black cinema), location (the Western), or sexual orientation (Queer Cinema)[2]


And Robert Stam is an old fucking guy born around 1940 or something like that. So what he’s saying is quite a heresy among his peers. 
But, since you don't want to define what a genre is and you continue to make me laugh let's use your lame post as a definition. 


Guild McCommunist said:


> For film, there are set genres.
> This isn't really an opinion thing, it's clear and cut. It's a fact.


Really? And i am supposed to take this on faith? Can you show me a couple of reputable places (not FoxNews) where they mention this?
So if Action is a pre-defined genre and if action is manifested in movies in the form of objects such as blood, car crashes etc then why aren't Angels a genre?
Here's another tip. If you don't know something, it's better to admit it. For example i can admit that i know absolutely nothing about Wii hacking or CIOS.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I told you. Engert has got the midas touch.


 
I don't know if i told you this Hyro-Sama but i'm HUGE in Japan.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

Engert said:


> If you don't know something, it's better to admit it. For example i can admit that i know absolutely nothing about Wii hacking or CIOS.


 
From this thread alone, I think it's fair to say there's a whole lot more you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> From this thread alone, I think it's fair to say there's a whole lot more you know absolutely nothing about.


 
Said Mr. Einstein over here with his superior skills and knowledge of the Universe who has trouble thinking outside the box.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 30, 2012)

Watching ARGO tonight , it has rave reviews , looks like my cup of tea , anyone seen it ?


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Watching ARGO tonight , it has rave reviews , looks like my cup of tea , anyone seen it ?


 
Haven't seen it yet. But let us know what you think after you watch it.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

Engert said:


> Said Mr. Einstein over here with his superior skills and knowledge of the Universe who has trouble thinking outside the box.


 
If I could, this is where I'd tussle your hair and tell you to be on your way, scamp.

Shine on you crazy, woefully misinformed diamond.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

I think because of your set values you wouldn't touch the hair of woefully misinformed diamond just on principle.
It's because your principles don't let you think outside of the box.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2012)

I haven't seen Argo yet. Actually, I've haven't seen a ton of movies I really wanted to watch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh hey another "Engert trying hard to be nonconformist" set of posts.

Boy this is real original.

I'll just cut this short and say you really know nothing about film.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh hey another "Engert trying hard to be nonconformist" set of posts.
> 
> Boy this is real original.
> 
> I'll just cut this short and say you really know nothing about film.


 
Typical response of a person who doesn't want to engage in dialogue.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone who puts Gothika on any list doesn't deserve a dialogue.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anyone who puts Gothika on any list doesn't deserve a dialogue.


 
Typical response of a defeatist who doesn’t want to engage in dialogue.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2012)

This is one the greatest threads I've seen in months.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This is one the greatest threads I've seen in months.


 
You still owe us a list.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2012)

Engert said:


> You still owe us a list.


 
I'll post one when you surpass Guild in likes.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'll post one when you surpass Guild in likes.


I'm just being sarcastic with the likes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Engert said:


> I'm just being sarcastic with the likes.


 
AKA it's an impossible task.


----------



## Engert (Nov 30, 2012)

Do i win anything?


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 1, 2012)

Engert said:


> Haven't seen it yet. But let us know what you think after you watch it.


 

RE: ARGO - Brilliant !!! couldnt fault it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 2, 2012)

I starting going through the list a bit and saw Hancock.

How is that movie mind bending in anyway?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 2, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I starting going through the list a bit and saw Hancock.
> 
> How is that movie mind bending in anyway?


cuz Will Smiff gits his drink on an' shit when he's flyin an' shit.  And, possibly, because of the whole twist at the end with Charlize Theron and who he really is...  I really wanted to hate that movie when it came out but it actually wasn't a waste of a rental fee.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> RE: ARGO - Brilliant !!! couldnt fault it.


Nice. I missed it 'cos i went to a lame concert.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I starting going through the list a bit and saw Hancock.
> 
> How is that movie mind bending in anyway?


 
See response from Old8oy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

That doesn't really qualify it for "mind bending" as much as "containing a lame plot twist".

Also it's a shame that Michael Bluth quit the Bluth company to become a PR guy for Hancock.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That doesn't really qualify it for "mind bending" as much as "containing a lame plot twist".
> 
> Also it's a shame that Michael Bluth quit the Bluth company to become a PR guy for Hancock.


 
That certainly makes it more interesting than Revenge of the Sith or Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you're confusing "interesting" with "mediocre plot twists."

EDIT: And why are you bringing up Revenge of the Sith? Because it's a movie so worth defending that it'd really rile me up?


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Admit one for the team. Hancock is better than Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

It's certainly better than Gothika.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok. Now we're getting somewhere.
Now let's talk about Gothika. What exactly do you hate about it, just so i can understand.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

It's just a laughable choice to put on any list of someone who claims to be a "movie buff".

You don't have to be a Harvard Law School-type to realize it's a poorly made film.

Also I generally find Halle (spelling?) Berry to be a highly mediocre actress.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok you hate Halle so you automatically hate the movie too.
Ok i can understand. I hate Tom Cruise but i still watch his movies after i get shit-faced so i don't have to hear his voice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

I listed that "it was a shit movie" as a reason I hate the movie, Halle Berry was just one of the things.

And I don't hate her because she's annoying or a bad person, I hate her as an actress because I think she's a bad actress. Bad talent in a film often makes a bad film.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom Cruise is a bad actor too IMO. But Vanilla Sky was awesome.
Why couldn't they find someone else for that movie?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom Cruise is just kinda like... Nolan North. You need a generic male protagonist? You get Tom Cruise. He's not terribly memorable or esteemed, at least personally.

Only liked him in the Mission Impossible movies. He was meh in War of the Worlds and pretty bad in Minority Report (Minority Report was also a fucking horrible movie).


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, i understand. Different taste i guess.
Earlier you mentioned that you don't enjoy war dramas. What type of movie category do you prefer?
In case you haven't figured it out by now i prefer the mind-bending category but i watch everything else
My idea of a well done movie is this:
1. It must get interesting in the first 20-30 minutes.
2. Preferably it must start with a confusing situation some sort of shock which you can't make sense until in the end.
3. The ending should be open-ended. For interpretation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm guessing you're one of those sad sacks who thought Repo Men was a good movie?


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually that was OK. Didn't think that was great or anything. Just OK.
I think IN TIME was more interesting than Repo Men.
And there's some gay characters in IN TIME too like Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

Repo Men was a fucking awful movie and In Time looked like it was definitely not In Taste.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

For me In Time was more interesting because it was a new concept in a movie. Nevermind that the story and actors sucked.
But Repo Man? They already do illegal organ transplants now so that's why i thought it wasn't that original for a future movie.

What do you think about Source Code?


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 3, 2012)

source code had promise , but kinda fell away imo ... vanilla sky is pants ... checked flared pants. Although total recal got panned for not being as good as the original i like it better cuz arnie seriously cannot act.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Source code has that promising start. 
Throws you into a confusing situation which you can't figure out. 
And the end is open ended. Are there multiple realities (parallel universes)?
Vanilla sky (despite the boring start) in the end left you with a big question. What happens if you transfer your conscience into a computer and later find out that you're not alive but only your thoughts are alive?
I think these concepts were interesting.
How come you don't like the Governor of Kalifornia?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 3, 2012)

action/mind-bending movie?  How about...Old Boy.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> action/mind-bending movie? How about...Old Boy.


You know that keeps coming up in Netflix but i haven't seen it. It's actually a suggestion for me based on my preferences. 
I'll put it in my queue.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to recommend The Last Airbender because if someone can bend air, that person's movie can bend your mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

The Oldboy on Netflix though is dubbed and not subbed. I suggest watching it subbed since dub overs are kinda silly.


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Oldboy on Netflix though is dubbed and not subbed. I suggest watching it subbed since dub overs are kinda silly.


 
Shit. I hate dubs too. Where the hell do i find the un-dubed version?

Found it.

Amazon.com

Since we're on Foreign Movies, how about HeadHunters or the Sound of Noise?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 3, 2012)

The Returner


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The Returner


That seems like a movie right up my alley.
Added to queue.
I like Japanese movies. Because they stick to the category they belong to, until the end.
If you watch an American revenge movie for example, half way through the film it will try to become more than a revenge movie and become more sophisticated with overused clichés. So in the end it sucks.
But most Japanese movies, if they start as something (for example revenge) they usually end as an escalated revenge movie in the end with more blood and gore, less talk more action.

Casshern.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 3, 2012)

Engert said:


> Casshern.


imported it a few years ago.  decent.


----------



## Engert (Jan 3, 2013)

Here’s an example of an underrated, low-budget, hated-by-critics movie that could turn into a cult movie.
*Iron Sky.*
It’s Nazis in space invading the Earth from the Moon. If you’re expecting anything but absurdity you’re in the wrong movie. So enjoy it. Fucking awesome.
Reminds me of Space Balls by Mel Brooks.


----------



## Engert (Jan 14, 2013)

Red Lights.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1748179/


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

Lockout

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1592525/

Great movie with great dialogue by Luc Besson.
For all you 13 year olds, Luc Besson is the guy who made Nikita. Ah shit you probably don't know what Nikita is do you?
Hmm let me try it another way, Luc Besson is the Justin Beaver of cinematography.

OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> Lockout
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1592525/
> 
> ...


wtf are you talking about?  Nikita? No.  Nikita is a shitty CW "version" of La Femme Nikita which was an amazing Frence film that spawned a less than amazing American version called "Point of No Return"...  And why even mention La Femme Nikita when Besson has had even better films out there, ie; Leon: The Professional, The Fifth Element, etc...?


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what i meant. When i mentioned Besson i don't mean the lame U.S. mini-series.

How can we relate Leon and the fifth element to 13 year olds?


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2013)

Lockout was not a great movie. Guy Pearce is eminently watchable but the budget on this is evident, and the scripting and plotting wanting.


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

There were great one-liners in that movie. Kind of like Sin City one-liners.
The main character in the movie is an asshole from beginning to end. I love how he treats president's daughter.

President's daughter - aren't you coming to the escape pod?
Snow - Nah, i got a hot date.


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

President's daughter - do you know what my father would do to you?
Snow - Ah shit, he's not going to raise taxes again is he?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 9, 2013)

I was supremely disappointed in Lockout.  Looked forward to it for quite a while.  Guy Pierce is a terrific actor, but he's not an action hero.  He did have a few funny lines in the movie though...


----------

